# Visualising the work on FreeBSD ports



## getopt (Sep 6, 2020)

While anything gets measured and analyzed in IT environments, humans tend to assertions if they are left without reliable information.

I need an alignment with reality concerning the work on our FreeBSD ports. 
What works best are visualizations like a graph over time.

Where can be looked at:

1.) Total number of committers and active committers
2.) Total number of commits on a weekly/monthly basis
3.) Total number of ports over time
4.) Total number of unmaintained ports over time


----------



## T-Daemon (Sep 6, 2020)

Probably not what you have in mind, https://freshports.org offers some graphs:






						FreshPorts -- Statistics - everyone loves a graph
					

Statistics - everyone loves a graph




					www.freshports.org


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 6, 2020)

There is also this which is quite nice to compare with other similar projects.



			Status - FreshBSD
		


Not a graph as such but the numbers are still fairly useful on their own.


----------

